
Fire at Internet Archive - site down, no people or data harmed - sp332
https://twitter.com/internetarchive/status/398078132424417280
======
sp332
[https://twitter.com/brewster_kahle](https://twitter.com/brewster_kahle)
[https://twitter.com/footage](https://twitter.com/footage) and
[https://twitter.com/internetarchive](https://twitter.com/internetarchive)
have all tweeted about it. There was a fire in a side building, a scanning
center. The SFFD has blocked off the area for now. The site seems to have been
down for a while but most of it is back up now. Personally, I still can't use
the Wayback Machine. No word yet on why the fire affected the website. Here's
a picture of what's left of the building:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BYZUtBdCUAAW6ey.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BYZUtBdCUAAW6ey.jpg:large)

